# Range Maps



## padkison (Aug 6, 2007)

I am looking for a source showing the range (preferably in map form) of both native/invasive and exotic species of mantids.


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 6, 2007)

Yen's house has all 3, and most exotics start there!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 6, 2007)

Seriously now, Invasive will not be possible to map as the chinese, and to a lesser degree the Religiosa and Carolina ooths are harvested for garden shops to sell. This literally puts them anywhere a gargen shop exists

Nick Barta


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

That's an impossible task.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

> Yen's house has all 3, and most exotics start there!CHEERS!!!
> 
> Nick Barta


Oooiii you :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

Duhh Yen genetically mutates new breeds everyone knows that! Like Orchids from Malasia (try tansania or somthing else next time) Pick random names next time k Yen? lol


----------



## joossa (Aug 6, 2007)

> That's an impossible task.


It is not impossible. My major revolves around mapping the distribution of species and how they affect other species and the landscape (not mantids in particular, though).

The only problem I see is that depicting multiple species on one map would make the map too clustered, and therefore defeat the purpose of the map. Most accurate range maps contain a single species on one map, multiple species that do not have overlapping niches, or very few species that that do have overlapping in their range (just to show possible correlations between their ranges).

Another problem is that most online sources are not accurate at all, especially for insects. One is better off seeking the information in a scientific journal, university reports, or a professional’s book.


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> > That's an impossible task.
> 
> 
> It is not impossible. My major revolves around mapping the distribution of species and how they affect other species and the landscape (not mantids in particular, though).
> ...


With mantids it is a very near impossible task then. Because to give an accurate description on an insect covered globablly, just in one specific area, is abysmally low.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm probably not gonna find a printed one Perry. Maybe we can ask those here what they have living in their areas.


----------



## padkison (Aug 6, 2007)

Each one would be mapped separately.

This doesn't have to be perfect. I would like to know though where the following species are found in the USA in the wild on a state level.

Thesprotia graminis

Brunner's Mantis

Chinese

European

TX Unicorn

Carolina

For example, I don't think the European mantis is found in the southern states, but I found a pair in PA.

Best source I have now is the "data" tab on BugGuide.net, which is incomplete.

This question arises because Rick and I are going to host a table on mantids at BugFest 2007 in Raleigh this September and I am trying to get range info on the species that I hope to have on exhibit that are found in the USA.

We are also having a poster on exotics, but Terra Typica can give a good enough idea on that (country level should be good).

Thanks



> > That's an impossible task.
> 
> 
> It is not impossible. My major revolves around mapping the distribution of species and how they affect other species and the landscape (not mantids in particular, though).
> ...


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is what I could find. It is out of date though.

Texas Unicorn mantid, _Phyllovates chlorophaea_, ranges from Central America to South-eastern Texas in the Brownsville area.

Carolina mantid, _Stegmomantis carolina_, "New Jersey and indiana to Utah, and Florida to Central America and Cuba." I think that means from Florida through the Southern states into Texas and down into Central America.

European mantid, _Mantis religiosa_, "New York to Ontario, North Africa, South Europe, and temperate Asia." This info is from 1963. As mentioned before, this species has been spread quite well. I just caught an adult female here in down town Rio Rancho.

Chinese mantid, _Tenodera sinensis_, "Connecticut to Virginia, Illinois, California. Also eastern Asia and nearby islands." Again, this is a well spread out species that could show up just about anywhere. I have read about it being sold in Florida for IPM. It is sold here in NM, but I have not seen one in the wild.

Brunner's mantid,_Brunneria borealis_, North Carolina to Texas.

Grass-like mantid,_Thesprotia graminis_, Florida to Eastern Texas.

Remember that this info is out of date. There have not been many regional studies of mantid species disributions. So hard and fast info maybe rather hard to come by.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 7, 2007)

Hypoponera said:

Chinese mantid, _Tenodera sinensis_, "Connecticut to Virginia, Illinois, California. Also eastern Asia and nearby islands." Again, this is a well spread out species that could show up just about anywhere. I have read about it being sold in Florida for IPM. It is sold here in NM, but I have not seen one in the wild.

We have them here in Indiana, Ohio, and Michigan.


----------



## Christian (Aug 7, 2007)

Actually, the distribution of most native US species extends considerably into Central America.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Asa (Aug 7, 2007)

It's very difficult to accurately map insect species.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2007)

> Duhh Yen genetically mutates new breeds everyone knows that! Like Orchids from Malasia (try tansania or somthing else next time) Pick random names next time k Yen? lol


Heymaybe i can name it as Robomantis next time eh :wink:



> Actually, the distribution of most native US species extends considerably into Central America. Regards,
> 
> Christian


Unfortunately the more exotic Central America species couldn't extend all the way into North America. No thank to the weather.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2007)

> > Duhh Yen genetically mutates new breeds everyone knows that! Like Orchids from Malasia (try tansania or somthing else next time) Pick random names next time k Yen? lol
> 
> 
> Heymaybe i can name it as Robomantis next time eh :wink:
> ...


YAY name it robomantis :twisted:


----------

